
Minimal LZMA Project (Minlzma) - MikusR
https://github.com/ionescu007/minlzma
======
MikusR
"The Minimal LZMA (minlzma) project aims to provide a minimalistic, cross-
platform, highly commented, standards-compliant C library (minlzlib) for
decompressing LZMA2-encapsulated compressed data in LZMA format within an XZ
container, as can be generated with Python 3.6, 7-zip, and xzutils.
Additionally, a simple, portable, command-line tool (minlzdec) is provided for
excercising the functionality on a provided input file."

~~~
mmozeiko
I don't see any code on repo. Why this is on HN?

